# Dreaming of goats- New Journal!



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 25, 2011)

Here is where I will post things about my chickens and my leased cows, goats, and sheep and also maybe a bit of my riding. I've been leasing goats for 2 years now, just started with sheep, and just showed cows for a year. I've also owned chickens for 3 years, and been riding for a few months. Here are some pics to get this journal started!


Joy (Goat)










Bud the Cow (Now in the freezer! YUM!)





Dreamer (The horse I ride)












I had done one on my goats and I have one for my horseriding critique, but figured I would like a fresh start for a new journal. Also, I can put any farm or animal-related stuff here


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like your journal an am excited to read about your chickens and goats


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 25, 2011)

Is that you on the horse?.    if so, I sure wish I could ride like that!!  

I like your pictures, and your attitude, 

the only thing in life you really have control over is your ATTITUDE toward life, no matter what it brings.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 25, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> Is that you on the horse?.    if so, I sure wish I could ride like that!!
> 
> I like your pictures, and your attitude,
> 
> ...


Yep, thats me, and thanks about the attitude haha!


----------



## daisychick (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2011)




----------

